# Stone Mountain bits from Peachtree



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like a good deal on door bits, two and three wing cutters.

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

Did anyone try the Stone Mountain bits the last time?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. She is buying some other stuff from there so I forwarded the link hoping some bits get into the purchase.


----------

